# RootzWiki Anonymous.



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

1000.

My girlfriend hates you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No your gf hates you and not the site. You shift the blame on to the site to try to get out the dog house but it didn't work.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

